# Grizzly g4016 Tailstock Question



## coyotebgone (May 31, 2015)

I have a grizzly G4015 which is a 13" x 48" metal lathe.  

When I put a morse taper drill chuck  in the machine the chuck rotates when it contacts the metal surface of the piece being drilled.  This just started happening, yet never heard anything break or can I see any damage to the tailstock. 

I have looked at the diagram of the tail stack and can't figure out what would cause this to happen all of the sudden. 

Any ideas what may caused this.


----------



## johnl (May 31, 2015)

Are you saying the MT is spinning or is the chuck spinning on the JT?


----------



## DJP (May 31, 2015)

I would clean all of the tapered surfaces and look for a ding which you will need to remove with a file or emery cloth. If these parts worked before on this machine then something is dirty, in my opinion.

Before engaging the drill bit into the work piece I give the chuck a twist to ensure that it seats well on the tail stock taper. Even still if you are using a large bit that is very sharp and making big cuts it can overload the friction in the taper and cause the spin. Try making incrementally bigger holes until you are at the size that you need. Loads are much less this way. Some lubrication may also help if the drill bit is digging in. Cutting oil is your friend. 

This issue is common with my 1940's lathe but I deal with it.


----------



## pete (Jun 4, 2015)

We need far better information than you've provided. Is the tail stock's quill rotating? If so then the anti rotation key in the tail stock's body has either broken or backed off. If the tool's male MT is rotating you better figure out exactly what the problem is right away, and I hope it's a hardened MT bore or you've scored or ruined what you have without touching it up with a MT reamer. Or is the drill chuck spinning on the end of the JT's arbour? Were certainly not mind readers so giving us the needed info might get your problem sorted out a bit quicker. 

Pete


----------

